# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Clinique Notre Dame de Tournai

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Clinique Notre Dame de Tournai
Avenue Delmée 9
Tournai

Bezoek de website van Clinique Notre Dame de Tournai


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Clinique Notre Dame de Tournai.*

----------

